# Got it done yesterday



## mizzippi jb (Sep 18, 2016)

Been watching and getting pics of this dude for 3 yrs. Shot him last night at 7:30 over white oaks. Didn't feel good about the shot after I got down so I let him be until 8 this am.  Shot got the liver on the way in and guts on the way out.  Biggest one I've killed in Ga. By a ways. He's a stud, thick with mass all over.  Don't think the velvet is gonna hold, 14 hours in the water and its 85 degrees. But all good.....I'm thrilled.


----------



## mattech (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## sowega hunter (Sep 18, 2016)

Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice hammer toad Nr.


----------



## BOWROD (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats,,Very nice buck  ,,!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes you did! Must be a good feeling having a complete season this early in the game! Nice bucks... Congratulations!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes you did! Must be a good feeling having a complete season this early in the game! Nice bucks... Congratulations!



Well, that's just number 1 for me,  but if he's all I get ill be happy!  Hope to get my son on one come rifle season. Another pic....


----------



## chris41081 (Sep 18, 2016)

Great buck! I know you didn't get a wink of sleep last night. It's a terrible feeling having to leave one over night, not knowing. Glad yours had a happy ending. Congrats!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 18, 2016)

chris41081 said:


> Great buck! I know you didn't get a wink of sleep last night. It's a terrible feeling having to leave one over night, not knowing. Glad yours had a happy ending. Congrats!



And on top of that I had to watch the Ga game!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 18, 2016)

Awesome deer man!!!!!


----------



## Stumper (Sep 18, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## kevincox (Sep 18, 2016)

That's a biggun. Glad you recovered him. Did he leave a good blood trail or did you find him by just checking around water?


----------



## mcarge (Sep 18, 2016)

Great buck!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 18, 2016)

kevincox said:


> That's a biggun. Glad you recovered him. Did he leave a good blood trail or did you find him by just checking around water?



Followed his tracks in the mud some (bigger than most others) found 2 or 3 small blood drops, and just picked a couple paths he would have probably taken. Spent about 2 and a half hours in the area this morning.  He went no more than 150 yards, but I just took my time.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats on your good bow whitetail success.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 18, 2016)

Great buck!  I've found a few over the years after I've lost blood by searching out nearby water.


----------



## kevincox (Sep 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Followed his tracks in the mud some (bigger than most others) found 2 or 3 small blood drops, and just picked a couple paths he would have probably taken. Spent about 2 and a half hours in the area this morning.  He went no more than 150 yards, but I just took my time.


----------



## dawg (Sep 18, 2016)

nice....are you in N GA or S GA


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 18, 2016)

Great buck JB!! When JB gets on a buck it's time is limited!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 18, 2016)

dawg said:


> nice....are you in N GA or S GA



West Ga.  Coweta.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 18, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> Great buck JB!! When JB gets on a buck it's time is limited!



Thanks Dustin. He made it 3 years eluding me!


----------



## TimBray (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice one. Glad you were able to find him.


----------



## JJhunts (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Pessell Creek (Sep 19, 2016)

Great buck!! Way to go finding him. Persistence paid off!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 19, 2016)

Great buck !!! Congrats


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 19, 2016)

Way to go jimmy!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2016)

Great buck ghost coon!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 19, 2016)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Way to go jimmy!!





Arrow3 said:


> Great buck ghost coon!



Thx homies!


----------



## gordylew (Sep 20, 2016)

Congrats! Nice-un!


----------



## South Man (Sep 20, 2016)

nice job


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2016)

Taxi gave me a call yesterday. 7" and 6.5" bases!  He said he grossed 148.  I couldn't care less about score of this deer considering our history,  but that does make it a little sweeter


----------



## GSU Bowhunter (Oct 2, 2016)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 2, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Taxi gave me a call yesterday. 7" and 6.5" bases!  He said he grossed 148.  I couldn't care less about score of this deer considering our history,  but that does make it a little sweeter



Is he a main frame 8?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes


----------

